# OS drive disconnecting while in use



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay so my SSD (listed in specs) keeps disconnecting itself while my desktop is in use. What happens is I'll be sitting there and suddenly progams stop working and crashing. Then Task Managerwwon't come up, followed by more programs and background services and then a BSOD. 

When it reboots the SSD isn't listed until I disconnect the power and boot it. Works for a bit, then drops again.

Halp plz. I'm missing out on WCG crunching.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 16, 2015)

have you checked the cable to see if its okay?
or change the SATA cable, maybe a bad connection inside the cables


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 16, 2015)

I did warn you about OZC SSD's
backup your data and replace the SSD ASAP


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

AhokZYashA said:


> have you checked the cable to see if its okay?
> or change the SATA cable, maybe a bad connection inside the cables


I can test a couple of other cables. I'll try when I get home.



OneMoar said:


> I did warn you about OZC SSD's
> backup your data and replace the SSD ASAP


This one came from a FS thread on TPU.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> This one came from a FS thread on TPU.


90% sure its on its way out thats typical early sandforce behavior when they start to die


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2015)

Your lucky by the sounds of it, back up like another member said, mine died instantly and had heat marking on the way to thick casing  which had discolored.

If it did die due to heat which it was not that hot as it never went over 40c in the laptop, but maybe it become more prone to heat.

I will only buy ones in alloy casing now as when the warranty runs out you can use some paste\pads to cool them though the casing.

I already did my Intel x25-M G2 drives as they done over 3 years now and still working like day one.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

I might have to talk to the person I bought it from, eh?

The cable was from my Athlon days and was abused a bit. I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I might have to talk to the person I bought it from, eh?
> 
> The cable was from my Athlon days and was abused a bit. I'll check it when I get home.


why its nothing he did sandforce drives have a history of just up and failing ... without cause or warning
you have had that SSD For how long ?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> why its nothing he did sandforce drives have a history of just up and failing ... without cause or warning
> you have had that SSD For how long ?


2-3 months. It started doing the dumb drop thing rarely for a few weeks but suddenly went downhill in the last week.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> 2-3 months. It started doing the dumb drop thing rarely for a few weeks but suddenly went downhill in the last week.


3 months you are sol lol


----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2015)

OCZ Petrol drives were launched in 2011.  Back then, failures were common, and OCZ had an epidemic going on.  SSDs have matured a lot since then; reliability and speed are the expectation now, and even cheapo drives can deliver, as long as you don't choose an old design like the Petrol with it's cheap asynchronous NAND.  I've been looking at the Mushkin ECO2, exclusively at NewEgg, with the amazing price of $.33/GB in the largest 480GB size and has decent speed even in the small 60-120GB sizes.  http://promotions.newegg.com/mushkin/15-0991/index.html?icid=306389   The 60GB model is already sold out (at $39)


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2015)

OCZ just sucked it was just that simple, no maturing involved they got took over by Toshiba.


----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2015)

AsRock said:


> OCZ just sucked it was just that simple, no maturing involved they got took over by Toshiba.


Sure they sucked, but I was talking about the state of the technology now, how reliability and speed has improved while getting cheaper, through better controllers and firmware, even with low-cost NAND.  The OCZ branded drives probably still suck, but at least the warranty is better.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been using two OCZ Vertex SSDs (Raid 0) for over two years with no issues. I was not familiar with the Petrol SSD so I looked-up the feedback on Amazon and NewEgg:

Wow. Terrible product.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2015)

The majority of SandForce drives wont work well on Z97 machines. Just get a non-Sandforce SSD, I couldn't find a fix for the SSD randomly disappearing.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay so now I need a cheap, reliable SSD with at least 120GB on it that'll work with my rig.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay so now I need a cheap, reliable SSD with at least 120GB on it that'll work with my rig.



Arc 100 or MX100. Best consumer drives for price/performance

(I know the Arc is OCZ, but it's just a name. It's a toshiba drive)


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> The majority of SandForce drives wont work well on Z97 machines. Just get a non-Sandforce SSD, I couldn't find a fix for the SSD randomly disappearing.


So what if its just the drive acting out against the board? Is there a chance it would work with say, a N270 Atom?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay so now I need a cheap, reliable SSD with at least 120GB on it that'll work with my rig.


 
Then you need a Crucial MX-100.  Crucial has been always a reliable manufacturer, the MX-100 is fairly cheap, and is highly rated.  W1zzard gave it a fantastic review!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2015)

Hood said:


> Sure they sucked, but I was talking about the state of the technology now, how reliability and speed has improved while getting cheaper, through better controllers and firmware, even with low-cost NAND.  The OCZ branded drives probably still suck, but at least the warranty is better.



Yes one thing for sure they are cheaper, my  2x Intel X25G2 80GB cost me $450 back when they came out. 

Speeds not increased for SATA really due to being limited to SATA3, their is not much difference using on of my aged X25 ( SATA2 ) drives  over a Samsung 850 EVO.

I will tell ya that SSD are getting hotter over the years at this time manufactures can blame SATA3 for their lower speeds i just hope by SATA4 they get the heat down more.

Well Toshiba have been in electronics for many many years now as most items even not branded by them had at least one chip in them like you would find a SONY display chip. So i would of thought Toshiba would have the funds to get it right sooner or later speaking of which other brands use their nand too.



Toothless said:


> So what if its just the drive acting out against the board? Is there a chance it would work with say, a N270 Atom?



You could always try but i am thinking it's going be dead soon so better backup while you have a possible chance and find out 1st hand.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2015)

that sounds exactly like how my OCZ vertex 2 died. mouse cursor and such would work fine, but i couldnt load anything and eventually it would BSOD.

intel SSD's are also quite good and very reliable.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So what if its just the drive acting out against the board? Is there a chance it would work with say, a N270 Atom?


Yes Atom should be fine, it has a different chipset

+1 for Crucial MX100


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like I'll be getting a MX100 for my desktop and I'll see what the OCZ can do in my laptop or netbook. Good thing I have that Samsung 500GB drive for my desktop.

Last question. 

Would disabling Intel Link Power Management work? I'd think because I leave the rig on when i go to work the SSD just kinda goes idle and stops. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

So, in summary, is his SSD dying, or is it a problem with the controller/Z97?
@Toothless you might want to consider M.2 when you get around to getting another SSD.  No cables, yeah!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 13, 2015)

A fresh bios flash fixed that issue for me.. Anytime I oc and have as many as just 2-3,bsod the system acts up.. Lost drives ect and a quick flash always brings the system upto %100


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2015)

BIOS is updated and the filmware on the SSD is updated as well. Oh well, I learned stuff from this.



thebluebumblebee said:


> So, in summary, is his SSD dying, or is it a problem with the controller/Z97?
> @Toothless you might want to consider M.2 when you get around to getting another SSD.  No cables, yeah!


If I use the m.2 then I lose the ability for SLI due to it taking PCI lanes from the already low 16 lanes on the 4790k. Given I can't SLI the 660 and 650, I do like the dedicated physX.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2015)

Toothless said:


> BIOS is updated and the filmware on the SSD is updated as well. Oh well, I learned stuff from this.
> 
> 
> If I use the m.2 then I lose the ability for SLI due to it taking PCI lanes from the already low 16 lanes on the 4790k. Given I can't SLI the 660 and 650, I do like the dedicated physX.



we do have a thread with leet driver hacks for mixed SLI somewhere on the forums.


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> we do have a thread with leet driver hacks for mixed SLI somewhere on the forums.


Different type of chips, sadly.


----------

